# Lenovo T420 and FreeBSD 11



## cr4sh (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello.
I'm a happy (or I think I am) owner of Lenovo T420. I want to migrate from my old X300 but I got couple of problem That doesn't prevent me from a normally work.
P1: NVidia drivers, I got here Intel and Nvidia NVS 4200M, but when I use nv/nvidia drivers in xorg.config I can't start X I got error screen is missing, but when I use Intel driver all works fine.
Q1 : Can I use nvidia card for Xorg ?
P2: Suspend ;/ in X300 suspend and resume works fine. Here when i suspend system (`/etc/rc.suspend apm suspend` or `acpiconfig -s 3`) my HDD go off, FAN go off, but screen is still ON (under Xorg it goes to console) but then stay on. I can't run it again, I need to hard power off and then turn it on.
Q2 : Is any possibility to run suspend/resume under T420 ?


```
uname -a
FreeBSD T420 11.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT #0 r284526
```

If anyone have working config for it, I will be grateful.
Best regards.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2015)

Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469


----------



## cr4sh (Jun 18, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469


I think I have more luck to run suspend/resume on CURRENT than on 10.1.
If anyone have expreience with this Lenovo T420 please let me know.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jun 18, 2015)

You didn't read the linked-to thread carefully enough. -CURRENT is for people who know what they're doing, and run it at their own risk. It's not an official "version" of FreeBSD, is unsupported anywhere but on the freebsd-current mailing list, and the folks on that list might not have much patience for mundane setup questions.



cr4sh said:


> I think i have more luck to run suspend/resume on current that on 10.1.



My T520 with and Intel GPU works perfectly with 10-STABLE.


----------



## Seagate (Jan 9, 2017)

my T420 can suspend but resuming with black screen.


----------



## Petr Fischer (Jan 9, 2017)

Seagate: Try to switch to text console by CTRL+ALT+F1 and then back to graphics with ALT+F9 after resume. And also try to put to your: /etc/sysctl.conf this:

```
hw.acpi.reset_video=1
```
Then restart and try suspend-resume (also with console switch trick).

Nothing?


----------



## Seagate (Jan 9, 2017)

Petr Fischer said:


> Seagate: Try to switch to text console by CTRL+ALT+F1 and then back to graphics with ALT+F9 after resume. And also try to put to your: /etc/sysctl.conf this:
> 
> ```
> hw.acpi.reset_video=1
> ...


ctrl+alt+f1 and then alt+f9 I have not tried.
I've done just ctrl + alt + f2 then input a username and password then reboot(black screen conditions).

update :
i've try ctrl+alt+f1 and then alt+f9 still nothing. and also i've change my /etc/rc.conf from 
	
	



```
hw.acpi.reset_video=0
```
 to 
	
	



```
hw.acpi.reset_video=1
```
 the result is suspend but cannot resume


----------



## ctaranotte (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a T420 with FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p6 installed.

I am using the Intel GPU. 

I have no issue with pause/resume except for the SD card which I am losing at the next resume.

I am just running 


```
acpiconf -s3
```

What do you need from me?


----------



## Seagate (Jan 17, 2017)

ctaranotte said:


> I have a T420 with FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p6 installed.
> 
> I am using the Intel GPU.
> 
> ...



Finally, my suspend and resume work ootb.


----------



## Gdan (Feb 10, 2017)

You SHOULD be able to use the nvidia driver. 

I have a Thinkpad R61 which uses integrated intel graphics.  No Nvidia in mine.  Maybe it was an option, but the original owner didn't select it.  It uses integrated with fbsd 11 and it works beautifully.  I love that old laptop.  But if you have the nvidia card you'll want to use it because that means that integrated graphics on that motherboard probably really suck.

HOWEVER, my desktop does have an nvidia GPU in it.  Have you installed the nvidia driver in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver ??  How did that work for you?

Another useful port is: /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-xconfig/

I used that on my desktop to set up my xorg.conf.  Now here's where things get a little tricky.  The nvidia driver is updated semi-regularly!  Nvidia constantly removes support in the new driver for their old GPUs!  What a pain in the arse!

However there ARE some older drivers left in ports like:  nvidia-driver-304/ nvidia-driver-340/.

I am the proud owner of a EVGA Nvidia GeForce 210 1GB PCIe video card.  With this card the newer port wouldn't work, and I had to use the "historical" nvidia-driver-340 port.  xorg should spit out somewhere what driver it requires when it won't load.  Good luck!


----------

